# Fallende Bäume...



## jensibaer (7. März 2001)

*Fallende Bäume...*

Seit längerem quält mich eine Frage:

Wenn ein Baum umfällt und keiner sieht es, macht der Baum dann ein Geräusch?

Ich bitte um Lösungsansätze.


----------



## Master_Luke (7. März 2001)

*RE:Fallende Bäume...*

eit längerem quält mich eine Frage:
:
:Wenn ein Baum umfällt und keiner sieht es, macht der Baum dann ein Geräusch?
:
:Ich bitte um Lösungsansätze.

So laut hab ich noch nie gelacht beim lesen!!!
Oh man, die Leute ham Ideen... *g*
Ok, hier meine Version: Das müsstest Du mal'n Mathegenie fragen, wie die alle unter "2=1"! Den das Problem ist relativ. 
Was ist, wenn ein Blinder daneben steht? Macht er nu Geräusche?
fällt er sogar auf den Blinden drauf, weil er ihn nicht sieht - nein - HÖRT! 
Fragen über Fragen... *gggg*


----------



## MC_Donald (7. März 2001)

*RE:Fallende Bäume...*

eit längerem quält mich eine Frage:
:
:Wenn ein Baum umfällt und keiner sieht es, macht der Baum dann ein Geräusch?
:
:Ich bitte um Lösungsansätze.

Zählt auch das Geräusch das der Baum macht wenn er auf einen Igel fällt? Weil der Igel müsste das dann ja hören!


----------



## GodOfRoleGames (7. März 2001)

*Zum Baum...*

Der Baum fängt an LAUTHALS zu heulen, denn es sieht ja niemand, wie schön er umfällt


----------



## DFens (7. März 2001)

*RE:Fallende Bäume...*

eit längerem quält mich eine Frage:
:
:Wenn ein Baum umfällt und keiner sieht es, macht der Baum dann ein Geräusch?
:
:Ich bitte um Lösungsansätze.

Na sicher (außer das ganze geschieht beispielsweise in einem Vakuum -> dort ist keine Schallausbreitung möglich).


"Was ist eigentlich Schall? Die Definition lautet: Schall ist eine mechanische Schwingung in einem elastischen Medium.
Ist die Schwingung regelmäßig, hört man einen Ton, ist sie unregelmäßig, hört man ein Geräusch."

http://www.stud.uni-hamburg.de/users/audio/AKUSTIK.htm


Geräusche (=Schall) werden in der Regel in Dezibel dB(A) gemessen.

Ein fallender Baum verursacht einen in Dezibel meßbaren Schall. Ob nun jemand daneben steht und diesen mißt oder auch nicht. Die physikalischen Gesetze bleiben die gleichen.

Man könnte natürlich eine philosophischere Definition von "Geräusch" suchen. Andererseits könnte man auch argumentieren, daß der Mond aus Käse besteht.


----------



## Fuxxl (7. März 2001)

*RE:Fallende Bäume...*

oh gott, schrödingers katze.........


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (7. März 2001)

*Das ist Philosophie !*

Genau wie :
In einem 1 Liter Glas ist ein halber Liter Wasser.
Ist das Glas nun halb voll oder halb leer ?

Oetker


----------



## Kerl (8. März 2001)

*REas ist Philosophie !*

:Genau wie :
:In einem 1 Liter Glas ist ein halber Liter Wasser.
:Ist das Glas nun halb voll oder halb leer ?
:
Für den Optimisten halb voll, für den Pessimisten halb leer.

Gruß
Ken


----------



## The_Reticent (8. März 2001)

*RE:Fallende Bäume...*

eit längerem quält mich eine Frage:
:
:Wenn ein Baum umfällt und keiner sieht es, macht der Baum dann ein Geräusch?
:
:Ich bitte um Lösungsansätze.

Was für ne Frage.

NATÜRLICH MACHT ER EINS!!!

In der Matrix fallen keine Bäume um, ohne ein Geräusch zu machen.


----------



## Master_Luke (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Fallende Bäume...*

:NATÜRLICH MACHT ER EINS!!!
:
:In der Matrix fallen keine Bäume um, ohne ein Geräusch zu machen.

Beweise! *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. März 2001)

*Ist das Licht noch an, wenn man den Kühlschrank schliesst ?*

-Ist es Nachts kälter als draussen?
-Ist ein Berg vorne hinten als höher?
-Bei einem Vogel sind beide Beine gleich lang, das Rechte besonders?.

Wahrlich, wahrlich, das sind Fragen, die mich schon seit meiner Jugend verfolgen.


----------



## The_Reticent (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Fallende Bäume...*

::NATÜRLICH MACHT ER EINS!!!
::
::In der Matrix fallen keine Bäume um, ohne ein Geräusch zu machen.
:
eweise! *g*

Hmm, sorry. Da mußte schom nen Programmierer fragen. Für mich sind das alles nur Buchstaben und Zahlen


----------



## Reuse (8. März 2001)

*JA*

Es sei denn, keiner hört es, dann verursacht er kein Geräusch, sondern nur eine Luftdruckwelle


----------



## Reuse (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Fallende Bäume...*

Du hast recht, der Baum verursacht Schall, aber wenn ihn keiner whrnimmt gibt es kein Geräusch


----------



## Reuse (8. März 2001)

*Wie immer stellt sich heraus: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten! (nt)*


----------



## nylonathatep (8. März 2001)

*Es kommt drauf an.*

:Für den Optimisten halb voll, für den Pessimisten halb leer.

Häh? Umgekehrt würde ich sagen...obwohl es drauf ankommt, wo man sich aufhält!  In einer Wüste würde ich "halbleer" sagen, und damit bedauern, daß 50% der Flüssigkeit schon weg sind. Und wenn ich so viel gesoffen hätte, daß mein Milliliter mehr in mich reinpaßt, sag ich "halbvoll" und würde das Glas am liebsten ausleeren. Das ist ja soooooooowas von situationsabhängig!

cu
n.


----------



## jensibaer (8. März 2001)

*RE:Fallende Bäume...*

Da mich eure Lösungen noch nicht vom Hocker reißen hab ich mich nochmal selbst informiert.

So eine Art der Fragestellung hat einen festen Begriff in irgendeiner Geisteswissenschaft; das nennt sich dann "subjektiver Idealismus". So in etwa nach dem Motto: Alles was ich nicht sehe oder höre passiert auch nicht.

Aber auch aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sicht ist die Frage nicht absoluter Quatsch.

Es scheint so als wenn wir diese Frage nicht ohne Quantenmechanik und so einen Kram beantwortten können. Bis in die 50er Jahre hinein glaubte man doch noch, alles physikalische höre auf eine der drei Symmetrieachsen C, P und T. Das hat irgendwas mit Wechselwirkungen zwischen Teilchen und Antiteilchen zu tun. Jedenfalls sagt die Symmetrie T aus, dass ein System in seinen Ursprungszustand zurückkehrt, wenn man in irgendeiner Weise die Bewegungsrichtung aller Teilchen umkehrt.
Bezogen auf den Baum heißt das, dass es, falls es ein Hindernis gibt, welches den Schall zurückwirft nie einen umgefallen Baum gegeben hat, weil er sogleich in seinen früheren Zustand übergeht.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Master_Luke (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Fallende Bäume...*

der sehe ich das falsch?

Ihr beeindruckt mich immer wieder. Ich krieg langsam Angst... *g*


----------



## masterlu (8. März 2001)

*RE:Fallende Bäume...*

eit längerem quält mich eine Frage:
:
:Wenn ein Baum umfällt und keiner sieht es, macht der Baum dann ein Geräusch?
:
:Ich bitte um Lösungsansätze.

Also ich denke das ganze ist so:

Wenn der Baum umfällt, dann gibt er ganz sicher Geräusche von sich. Denn wenn er umfällt, gibt er schwingungen an die "Luft Moleküle" ab, die ja sicherlich da sind, und die Grund an der Enstehung von Schall und Geräuschen sind. (Grund wieso im Vakuum eigentlich keine Geräusche möglich, da Luft leerer Raum!). Ob den Baum jemand hört hängt davon ab, ob ein menschliches Individuum nah genug ist um die schwächer werdenden "Luftschwingungen" wahrnimmt oder nicht, eben je nachdem ob der Mensch nah genug ist.


----------

